# folding bikes



## stingray (Mar 12, 2014)

I wish mtbr had a sub-forum for discussing folding bikes.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, what do you want to talk about, regarding them? Not too many people here are interested in them (except maybe commuters, hence where you put the thread?).

Dahon makes good cheap ones, Brompton makes good expensive ones (albeit 90% proprietary), Bike Friday makes good bigger ones.

I personally find that the footprint of the bike folded makes or breaks it for me. I've taken a Dahon on the train a few times, was not very impressed. Guy sitting across from me had a Brompton, fit neatly in the luggage rack over head. That said, the Dahon was way less arduous to take on than my full size bike.


----------



## stingray (Mar 12, 2014)

Folding bikes really intrigue me. They come in so many configurations it is hard to know which features are truly worth having. You mentioned proprietary parts. I had not thought about what it takes to maintain them!


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I often have situations where I could use one too. And in general I would be more flexible: When I need/want to go somewhere after work I could combine it with bus/subway easily. 

Bromptons are pretty much the ultimate, I think for me a "regular" 20" bike would do, as it would for most. I personally would not care about the weight too much, would prefer to have it fully equipped with an 7-8sp IGH, fenders, battery lights and and a rack for loads upto ~10kg/22lbs. Oh yes, should (un)fold under 1 minute and preferrably could still be rolled when folded.

A subforum would be a good idea - on the other hand, the audience for it will be mainly here in this forum already.

But let's just start:
Who has one, how is it used, which one do you have and why that one? Pros and cons, tipps and tricks, mods?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have been toying with the idea of a Dahon SS folder to keep around. If I did not get such a good deal on a Surly Ogre at the time of my new commuter decision I would have really considered one. However if I go forward with a full time folder I am more tempted to get something like a Haul A Day.

also bikeforums has a folding bike section
Folding Bikes


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

folder discussion belongs here, as they're made for multimodal travel. That's primarily a commuting thing stateside, at least.

MTBR has too many forums as it is. Too many people can't be bothered to post crap in the correct place, anyway. This place needs fewer forums, not more.

Folders are definitely cool for their purpose. But where I live, multimodal travel isn't much of a thing. City buses fit regular bikes on racks. The train to Chicago has space for regular bikes, too.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice. Replying to a two year old thread. 
I've been using a Dahon to commute for about six years now. I ride it from my house to the Long Island Rail Road. I fold it up, get on the train and take the train into the city. Unfold the bike and ride it to my job. WAY more fun than the NYC Subway. 
I built some really badass wheels for mine since the stock ones were not up to the task. I'm too big and heavy for the bike but I made a few mods to make it work for me. 
I dig my folder.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

awesome .... Yes the threads are imported from other areas of the MTBR forums ... Thanks to Dahon who is sponsoring this sub chapter we all who love foldies have our own happy place now... 

Thor


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

NYrr496 said:


> Nice. Replying to a two year old thread.
> I've been using a Dahon to commute for about six years now. I ride it from my house to the Long Island Rail Road. I fold it up, get on the train and take the train into the city. Unfold the bike and ride it to my job. WAY more fun than the NYC Subway.
> I built some really badass wheels for mine since the stock ones were not up to the task. I'm too big and heavy for the bike but I made a few mods to make it work for me.
> I dig my folder.


Well where's the photo? I have an old Dahon ss, I think it is a Boardwalk. I use it as my yard bike; I got tired of always running back and forth to the basement and garage to get some tool I needed so I strapped a milk crate to the rear rack and ride it when doing yard work.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

chazpat said:


> Well where's the photo? I have an old Dahon ss, I think it is a Boardwalk. I use it as my yard bike; I got tired of always running back and forth to the basement and garage to get some tool I needed so I strapped a milk crate to the rear rack and ride it when doing yard work.











Not a great pic but the best I can do right now. I replaced the ten ton 170mm cranks with 175mm Shimano CX cranks with a 50 tooth wolftooth ring. Built 20" wheels with Velocity Cliffhangers, Sapim DB spokes, Phil Wood front hub and BHS rear hub. Schwalbe Marathon tires. The Thudbuster gives me the additional height I need to fit. 
Bars are a little wider than stock and I just added silicone foam grips. Better pedals too. I ruined the stock ones.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

that's an awesome bike .... very nicely done 

thor


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

NYrr496 said:


> Not a great pic but the best I can do right now. I replaced the ten ton 170mm cranks with 175mm Shimano CX cranks with a 50 tooth wolftooth ring. Built 20" wheels with Velocity Cliffhangers, Sapim DB spokes, Phil Wood front hub and BHS rear hub. Schwalbe Marathon tires. The Thudbuster gives me the additional height I need to fit.
> Bars are a little wider than stock and I just added silicone foam grips. Better pedals too. I ruined the stock ones.


This is interesting. I'm new to the idea of a folder and the thought of customizing a folder (as with all my other bikes) is very interesting. I have a ton of old (but good) MTB and road bike parts here. 
What rear hub width do folders use? MTB 135 or road 130?

Would the idea of customized folders take off?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

most are 74 mm front and 130 rear... the 10/11 speed plus the ones with funky hubs are 135 mm Coaster brake 1 speeds are usually 120


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

So now we have a separate forum for folding bikes (which are made for commuting) AND commuting. Sure, makes sense...only since Dahon appears to have thrown money at mtbr to make another stupid subforum.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

My favorite folding bike:

https://www.bikerumor.com/2016/01/11/long-low-and-easy-to-stow-pole-bicycles-offers-the-slackest-folding-29ers-available/


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

Harold said:


> So now we have a separate forum for folding bikes (which are made for commuting) AND commuting. Sure, makes sense...only since Dahon appears to have thrown money at mtbr to make another stupid subforum.


Welcome Harold to the fold.
Let me explain ... I am a member on MTBR since the 80's ( different name ) while I was working for Magura. ( Maye you remember the Magura Cult lead by MT ) I made lots of good friends here. Today I am in the position to give a little back to Mtbr. Its not throwing a lot of money at them either. Just a tiny bit to make these forums free for all members. There are lots of sub categories anyhow, hence one more especially for folders will do no harm. I invited some other manufacturers as well to join us here on Mtbr. Plus some real folding bike experts as well. Over a short time Mtbr will have the greatest experts in all folding right here, for all the members to enjoy

And yes folding bikes are also used very successful for commuting, but not all of them of course. If somebody from Commuting wants help with their foldie than they are certainly welcome.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

JACKL said:


> My favorite folding bike:
> 
> https://www.bikerumor.com/2016/01/11/long-low-and-easy-to-stow-pole-bicycles-offers-the-slackest-folding-29ers-available/


Hi Jackl .... cool bike 
Hundred years ago I worked at Schauff in Germany, good friends, we designed this bike, which was sold to Lufthansa .... looks similar 
Early 2000

bikes by Schauff | bikes - Lufthansa Skyshop


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Harold said:


> So now we have a separate forum for folding bikes (which are made for commuting) AND commuting. Sure, makes sense...only since Dahon appears to have thrown money at mtbr to make another stupid subforum.


Agree, it should have just been in commuting. We don't even have a road bike forum (and I don't really think we need one). And check out some of the threads that were put into the new Folding and Travel Bikes forum:

4" travel bike with slack head angle??
4 inch travel bike

derp


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah. My front hub is a 74mm Phil Wood. It was 150 bucks. The rear is a 130mm BHS hub. I used Velocity Cliffhangers for rims. Awesome rims. 

Thor, I have something to say... I bought my Dahon from a shop that I was the wheelbuilder for. Some time ago, the owner packed up shop and went to Idaho to open a huge shop. He's doing quite well. Anyway, I needed to service the frame hinge on my frame so my friends at the shop I most frequently buy from contacted a guy named Monte who I understand is the national Dahon parts guy. 
Monte was most unhelpful since my guys are not huge Dahon dealers. It isn't their fault I got the bike from someone else and now he's gone. He finally sent something and it was wrong. It took about a month but when he finally produced the correct part, I ordered three of them so I would never have to call him again. 
Here's what bugs me... He wasn't making my LBS look bad in my eyes by jerking them around. He was misrepresenting Dahon. 
Just letting you know what's going on that you may not know. 

BTW, thanks for diggin' my bike. I love it.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Actually, mine is a Dahon Getaway, looks to be from 1998 according to where I grabbed this picture:









I had another one that was very similar but had a different locking mechanism, kinda weird and always took me a few minutes to figure it out if I hadn't ridden it in awhile; looks like it was from around '98 as well. I used to throw one in the back of the van when my family drove to one of my daughter's piano competitions and find some place for a ride. I bought them used probably around 10 years ago. Hey, they hold up!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> This is interesting. I'm new to the idea of a folder and the thought of customizing a folder (as with all my other bikes) is very interesting. I have a ton of old (but good) MTB and road bike parts here.
> What rear hub width do folders use? MTB 135 or road 130?
> 
> Would the idea of customized folders take off?


I had to customize mine. The rims that it came with were noodles and the bearings in the front hub were the ones that come in pedals. I weigh around 245-250. Tiny bearings are not up to the task. The Phil Wood hub has killer bearings and the Velocity rims are bomb proof. The crankset and Wolftooth ring just work great. The stock stuff was ok but when I'm buzzin between NYC taxis I cannot drop the chain. It happened a couple of times with the stock stuff. 
The Thudbuster added a couple inches of saddle height and more importantly, probably protects the frame from my weight. 
The Shimano brake levers and foam grips make it feel great.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

That is cool.^^^


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Harold said:


> So now we have a separate forum for folding bikes (which are made for commuting) AND commuting. Sure, makes sense...only since Dahon appears to have thrown money at mtbr to make another stupid subforum.


What do ya think MTBR runs on - warm fuzzy thoughts and pixie dust? I'll bet they'd make an Idiots forum if you threw enough money at them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

NYrr496 said:


> Yeah. My front hub is a 74mm Phil Wood. It was 150 bucks. The rear is a 130mm BHS hub. I used Velocity Cliffhangers for rims. Awesome rims.
> 
> Thor, I have something to say... I bought my Dahon from a shop that I was the wheelbuilder for. Some time ago, the owner packed up shop and went to Idaho to open a huge shop. He's doing quite well. Anyway, I needed to service the frame hinge on my frame so my friends at the shop I most frequently buy from contacted a guy named Monte who I understand is the national Dahon parts guy.
> Monte was most unhelpful since my guys are not huge Dahon dealers. It isn't their fault I got the bike from someone else and now he's gone. He finally sent something and it was wrong. It took about a month but when he finally produced the correct part, I ordered three of them so I would never have to call him again.
> ...


Yes you are right on ..... 
Monte is still a valuable team member working in CA. We now have moved operations to Illinois. At the time you had the encounter Monte was inbetween changing general managers and basically did ALL the work by himself. A task which is impossible ! He couldnt take a day off work, even for important personal time, no vacation whatsoever, He was stressed out beyond belief. Now he and the customer has a whole team who pitches in. The way it should be. My immediate duty is to make it much easier to pick the correct spare part for old and very old bikes and make them available to our dealers and also direct to customers to get them back on their bike. First improvements are implemented but lots of improvements are on the horizon. Thanks for your omments everything helps to pinpoint any shortcomings.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yes you are right on .....
> Monte is still a valuable team member working in CA. We now have moved operations to Illinois. At the time you had the encounter Monte was inbetween changing general managers and basically did ALL the work by himself. A task which is impossible ! He couldnt take a day off work, even for important personal time, no vacation whatsoever, He was stressed out beyond belief. Now he and the customer has a whole team who pitches in. The way it should be. My immediate duty is to make it much easier to pick the correct spare part for old and very old bikes and make them available to our dealers and also direct to customers to get them back on their bike. First improvements are implemented but lots of improvements are on the horizon. Thanks for your omments everything helps to pinpoint any shortcomings.


Makes perfect sense. Now I actually feel a little bit bad for him. Hope everything runs more smoothly from here on out.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Jackl .... cool bike
> Hundred years ago I worked at Schauff in Germany, good friends, we designed this bike, which was sold to Lufthansa .... looks similar
> Early 2000
> 
> bikes by Schauff | bikes - Lufthansa Skyshop


So THAT's where they got the idea!

Just goes to show that everything old is new again - just longer and slacker.


----------



## Abu Mahendra (Apr 3, 2018)

...


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

Ugh,...


----------



## foldingdroid (Apr 4, 2018)

New folding bike thread. Thanks.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Harold said:


> So now we have a separate forum for folding bikes (which are made for commuting) AND commuting. Sure, makes sense...only since Dahon appears to have thrown money at mtbr to make another stupid subforum.


Just discovered this forum. Thanks Thor! (You may remember datako from the Dahon forum)

I'm surprised that there's so much negativity about folding bikes. They are so useful.

Not everyone drives around in a pickup truck or large car, and a bike that folds means you can transport your bike easily, or take it on public transport.

OK there have been some pretty dreadful example of folding mtbs, but that doesn't mean they all have to be rubbish.

Some pics of past bikes:



Small wheels with primitive suspension don't make a great mtb, but make a comfy gravel bike.



I'd like to see another bike fold like this C/F EPX I had about 20 years ago. With both wheels off, a full sized mtb compacted into very little room. Perfect travelling bike.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Velobike said:


> Just discovered this forum. Thanks Thor! (You may remember datako from the Dahon forum)
> 
> I'm surprised that there's so much negativity about folding bikes. They are so useful.
> 
> ...


Is there any type of bike you've haven't taken off road in the Highlands ?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

JackWare said:


> Is there any type of bike you've haven't taken off road in the Highlands ?


Any bike, any place, any time is the rule, or maybe better put as wrong bike, wrong place, wrong time. 

Even the humble Boardwalk has done light MTB duties...



I did take my fixed wheel bike up a small mountain once to visit a monument but scared myself silly on the way down trying to ride through deep gravel and rocks on 23mm tyres - even though I'd put a set of riser bars on it for the day.

It's not a folding bike, but a few times I thought it might be about to become one... 



(Anyone who went to the European Single Speed Champs last year will appreciate the fun I had getting down from here...  )


----------



## Steveroot (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey, Datako/Velobike,
Good to find you here! I'm still riding my Dahon Mu XL in the winter and Tern Verge S11i in the nicer months. I still haven't made it to Scotland (or anywhere), but I did get to InterBike last September where I met Josh Hon and a bunch of the Tern folks as well as Thor. It was fantastic!
Best,
Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2018)

Sorry that Tern didn't spring for a Ticket for Steve to Eurobike. If you thing Interbike was cool you haven't seen anything yet ..lol Well a little exaggerated. 
I am planning to have some really good beer, good food, meet friends and having a super time over there 
Thor


----------

